# بناتنا على مثال أعمدة في الكنيسة_ ربِّي ابنة مقدسة وسط عالم غير مقدَّس(2)



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2010)

*
 بناتنا على مثال أعمدة في الكنيسة*
*ربِّي ابنة مقدسة وسط عالم غير مقدَّس*
*- 2 -*
*(للأُمهات وخادمات فصول الفتيات واجتماعات الشابات)*

*+ "لتكن بناتنا جميلات مزيَّنات على مثال أعمدة الهيكل." (مز 143: 12و13 - الترجمة السبعينية)*

*+ "ولا تكن زينتكن خارجية من ضفر الشعر، والتحلِّي بالذهب، ولبس الثياب؛ بل بما في باطن القلب، من زينة نفس وديعة مطمئنة لا تفسد، وثمنها عند الله عظيم." (1بط 3: 3و4 - الترجمة الجديدة)*

*إن الوسط الذي تواجهه ابنتكِ هو وسط مُناقِض للقيم الروحية الإلهية. وكم من البنات يتغذَّيْن على هذا الوسط بمنتهى البساطة والسذاجة، فيفقدن فضائلهن على المدى القريب والبعيد. ولكنكِ كأُم (أو كخادمة الفتيات والشابات في الكنيسة) يمكنكِ أن تساعدي ابنتكِ ليُقاومْنَ الوسط بما يحمله من ثقافة الأنانية والخطية والعشوائية في الحياة، لكي تحيا الحياة المقدسة التي يشاء الله لها أن تعيشها، فتكون ابنتكِ عموداً في الكنيسة وشجرة مثمرة لله وللأسرة والمجتمع كله، يفرح بها الجميع ويُمجِّدون الله بسببها.*

*+ وقد تكلَّمنا في المقال السابق (عدد أبريل 2005، ص 39) عن سبعة إرشادات يمكن من خلالها أن تربِّي ابنتكِ وتنشئيها لتكون قديسة وسط عالم غير مُقدَّس. ونستكمل في هذا العدد بقية هذه الإرشادات النافعة:*

*8. الحشمة في اللبس والتزيُّن يحمل تمجيداً لله:*

*شجِّعي ابنتكِ على اللبس المحتشم. اشرحي لابنتكِ لماذا يكون لباس الحشمة وسيلة هامة في تمجيد الله عـن طريق الجسد الذي وهبه الله لكِ وشرَّفكِ وقدَّسكِ بحلول روحه القدوس فيكِ. بينما يكون اللباس المتبرِّج والزينة المصطنعة الصارخة بمثابة إهانة لله من خلال كشف هذا الجسد، لأن هذا اللبس غير المحتشم يكون بمثابة رسالة صامتة ودعوة خفية للشهوانيين لكي يُفكِّروا بالشهوة تجاهها. ولتعلم ابنتكِ أن اختيار الملابس المحتشمة هو أحد الأركان الهامة لاحترامها كشخصٍ مخلوق على صورة الله في الجمال والقداسة الحقيقيَّيْن. صلِّي لله كثيراً أن يُعطي لابنتكِ الثقة في النفس التي تحتاجها لتتفادى محاولة جذب الانتباه بالطريقة الخاطئة، أي باللبس غير المحتشم لعرض جسدها وكسب استحسان الآخرين.*

*9. بدِّدي الأحلام الزائفة عن الزواج:*

*ساعدي ابنتكِ لكي تميِّز بين الحقائق والخيال حول الحياة الزوجية. ساعديها لكي تحذر من الوقوع في أكاذيب الحياة اليومية الشائعة بأن العثور على عريس أحلامها سوف يوفِّر لها الحياة السعيدة إلى الأبد. وأفهِميها أنها إذا انتظرتْ عريساً غير مستحق، ولكن سيُحقِّق لها أحلامها؛ فسيكون ذلك فيما بعد وبالاً عليها. أخبريها أن محبة المسيح هي وحدها - إذا ملأت قلبيهما - سوف تشيع السعادة الحقيقية في بيتهما. شجِّعيها أن تطلب احتياجاتها الأساسية من خلال شركتها الشخصية مع المسيح، وليس بأن تطلبها من خلال العلاقات الرومانسية الزائفة. اجعليها أن تعرف بأنه من غير المعقول ولا المناسب أن تضع عبء سعادتها الشخصية على عاتق شخص آخر (عريسها المنتظر). علِّميها أن تتحقَّق من أن الزيجات الصحيحة تقوم على الحقائق وتستلزم الوقت الكافي والجهد الشاق من كِلاَ العروسين بهدف التزامهما معاً بحياة الشركة بحلوها ومرِّها.*

*10. الحذر من المقابلات والتنزُّه والرحلات غير المتوافقة:*

*يجب أن تُرتِّبي أنتِ خطة للتلاقي بين ابنتكِ وصديقاتها وأصدقائها. وليكن تنفيذ هذه اللقاءات والمقابلات في الوقت الذي تصل فيه ابنتكِ إلى السن الملائم للقيام بمثل هذه اللقاءات. لا توافقي على اللقاءات لمجرد المرح أو لمجرد التنزُّه. وعلِّميها أن مثل هذه اللقاءات ليست بالأمر السهل العابر، بل إن حدوثها عشوائياً وبغير ترتيب يؤدِّي إلى مضاعفات لا يمكن إيقافها. اجعليها تتفادى أي لقاء يقوم على المشاعر والعواطف وليس على سبب جدِّي مسموح به.*

*وفِّري على ابنتكِ الكثير من المشاكل والصداع الذي يترتَّب على اللقاء والصداقات مع غير المؤمنين حقاً بالمسيح (حتى ولو كانوا مسيحيين بالاسم، وهنا نُحذِّر من شيوع الاختلاط غير المقنَّن وغير الموجَّه داخل اجتماعات الشباب في الكنائس، وكذلك الرحلات والأنشطة المختلطة لمجرد أن أعضاءها مسيحيون بالاسم).*

*11. المحبة والرحمة مقابل سوء المعاملة:*

*ساعدي ابنتكِ على أن تتصرف مسيحياً داخل شلة صديقاتها وأصدقائها. فتستخدم المحبة والرحمة في مواجهة المعاملة غير الكريمة. ساعديها على أن تتأكَّد من أن شلَّة صديقاتها وأصدقائها ليست منغلقة على نفسها (أي تستبعد الآخرين وتتصرَّف بتعالٍ مع أي شخص ليس منها). فإذا حدث أن فتاة أخرى أساءت إليها، علِّميها أن تصلِّي من أجل هذه الفتاة، طاعةً لوصية المسيح: "صلُّوا لأجل الذين يُسيئون إليكم..." (مت 5: 44) حتى تتشجَّع ابنتكِ وتؤدِّي لهذه الفتاة أي عمل خير، عالمة بأنها بتقديمها المحبة والرحمة قد تغيِّر قلب هذه الفتاة. شجِّعي ابنتكِ أيضاً على عدم الاشتراك في ترويج الإشاعات حول الآخرين حتى ولو كان الكل يفعلون ذلك. ساعديها أن تتفادى الغيرة والحسد من البنات الأُخريات، واثقة أنها تقتني مركزاً خاصاً لدى الله، وكذلك كل واحدة من البنات الأُخريات. علِّميها أن تتفادى هاتين الرذيلتين: الحسد والغيرة، قبل أن تتطوَّرا إلى ما هو أسوأ.*

*12. علِّمي ابنتكِ وسلِّميها المحبة والثقة في الإنجيل:*

*ساعدي ابنتكِ منذ نعومة أظفارها على أن تعرف الإنجيل وتحبه وتثق فيه باعتباره إعلان الله عن محبة الله الأبدية لنا. اشرحي لابنتكِ عملياً كيف أن الإنجيل ليس مجرد كتاب كسائر الكتب الممتلئة بالقصص الجميلة والمبادئ السامية؛ بل هو إعلان الله للبشر، وطريق الله للخلاص، والبشارة بتدبير الله لتجسُّد ابنه يسوع المسيح. وعلِّميها كيف أن حقائق الإنجيل يمكن الاعتماد عليها في حياتها اليومية، وهي مدعَّمة باختبارات رجال الله القديسين ونساء الله القدِّيسات مما نسمع عنهم وعنهن في الكنيسة من خلال قراءات السنكسار.*

*واذكري لها بين الحين والآخر كيف أن حقائق الإنجيل متوافقة مع خير حياتها اليومية، وعلِّميها كيف تطبِّق الإنجيل في سائر نواحي حياتها اليومية. واشتري لها إنجيلاً ليكون خاصاً بها، وعلِّميها كيف تقرأ فيه بانتظام كغذاء يومي، وكيف تتأمل في كلماته وآياته لمنفعة نفسها، وكيف تحوِّل قراءاتها فيه إلى صلاة وعبادة وخشوع. إن الاختبار الشخصي لكلمة الله يعطي النفس ثباتاً في الإيمان والعفة والطهارة أكثر من مئات العظات.*

*13. علِّمي ابنتكِ الصلاة:*

*ساعدي ابنتكِ لكي تتعلَّم كيف تصلِّي. شجِّعيها على أن تدخل غرفتها لتصلِّي، ولكي تنصت إلى صوت الله وليس فقط مجرد الصلاة لله. اشرحي لها أنواع الصلاة المختلفة (التسبيح، الاعتراف لله ببركاته ونِعَمه، وكذلك الاعتراف بالخطايا، وطلب السماح والمغفرة من الله، سؤال الله من أجل طلب شخصي خاص أو من أجل طلبات متنوعة). ويمكنكِ الاستعانة بكتاب: "حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية" وتبسيط الفصول الأولى منه وشرحها لابنتكِ. وشجِّعيها على أن تمارِس كل هذه الأنواع من الصلاة بانتظام، ودرِّبيها لكي تختبر الاستماع إلى صوت الله في حياتها من خلال الصلاة والتأمُّل.*

*14. شجِّعي واصطحبي ابنتكِ إلى الكنيسة:*

*شجِّعي وعلِّمي ابنتكِ الحرص على حفظ يوم الرب (الأحد) والمواظبة على حضور القدَّاس الإلهي والاستعداد للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة. وليتكِ تشتري لابنتكِ كتابَي الخولاجي المقدس والأجبية المقدسة، لكي تتابع ابنتكِ القداس الإلهي وتشارِك في مردَّاته. وحذِّريها من الخروج من الكنيسة والانشغال عن حضور القداس الإلهي لأي عذر أو حجة (ما أصبح ظاهرة مؤسفة في بعض الكنائس). وفي المناسبات المختلفة، اصطحبيها لتتتبَّع أحداث حياة المسيح من خلال ليتورجية الكنيسة (أسبوع الآلام، تسابيح كيهك، صلوات القداس الإلهي أيام وليالي الأعياد السيِّدية: الميلاد - الغطاس - القيامة - العنصرة... إلخ).*

*إن الارتباط بالكنيسة من خلال أسرارها المقدسة وليتورجياتها ومناسباتها الكنسية هو خير حافظ لإيمان المسيح داخل قلب ابنتكِ.*

*15. احذري المساومة على إيمانكِ ومُثُلكِ وقيَمكِ المسيحية:*

*أخيراً، لا تساومي على إيمانك الشخصي بالمسيح وبقيَمكِ ومُثُلكِ المسيحية، وبالتالي فلن تساومي على إيمان ابنتكِ. ابتعدي عن كل هذه السلوكيات والاتجاهات: عدم الانتظام في حضور الكنيسة، الاقتصار في عبادتكِ على حضور القداس الإلهي والإهمال في ممارسة الحياة المسيحية باقي أيام الأسبوع، القلق والهمّ والفشل في الثقة في عناية الله في أيام الضيق، الفشل في اتِّباع الوصايا الإلهية والمُثُل المسيحية في استخدام المال، التذمُّر على الآلام والضيقات وليس الشكر على بركات الله في كل حال، الخجل من مشاركة إيمانكِ مع الآخرين (وعلى الأخص أثناء الزيارات العائلية ولقاءات المعارف، والانشغال بالأحاديث العالمية ومَسْك سيرة الآخرين بدلاً من التفاوض في كلام الله)، محاولة تطويع إيمانكِ حسب متطلبات الحياة، وليس تطويع حياتك حسب متطلبات الإيمان، ترك ماضيك يحكم حاضرك ومستقبلك بدلاً من الثقة في الله ليشفي ضعفات ماضيك وقصور حاضرك، ولكي يقودك إلى المستقبل السعيد، التحجُّر والافتخار بما لا يفيد بدلاً من التمسُّك بالسلام والهدوء وبساطة الحياة.*

*وليبارِك الله في بيتكِ: زوجك وأولادك وبناتك، لتكونوا جميعاً بيتاً مقدَّساً لله وهيكلاً للروح القدس، ولَبْنَة في بنيان كنيسة الله نور العالم ومنارة إنجيل المسيح.*



*عن مجلة مرقس*​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

احيك على اختيار مواضيعك

لانها هادفه ومتكامله 

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الاكتر من رااااااااااائعه
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> احيك على اختيار مواضيعك
> 
> لانها هادفه ومتكامله
> 
> ...


أشكرك مشرفتنا لتشجيعكم اللى مستحقهوش...


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2010)

*
شجِّعي وعلِّمي ابنتكِ الحرص على حفظ يوم الرب (الأحد) والمواظبة على حضور القدَّاس الإلهي والاستعداد للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة. وليتكِ تشتري لابنتكِ كتابَي الخولاجي المقدس والأجبية المقدسة، لكي تتابع ابنتكِ القداس الإلهي وتشارِك في مردَّاته. وحذِّريها من الخروج من الكنيسة والانشغال عن حضور القداس الإلهي لأي عذر أو حجة​**
موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه شكرا جدا جدا جدا ليكم​*


----------



## just member (27 مايو 2010)

بجد موضوع مثل السكر وانا استمتعت اكتير عن جد بقرأتة
بحييك على اختيارك اخى العزيز
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شجِّعي وعلِّمي ابنتكِ الحرص على حفظ يوم الرب (الأحد) والمواظبة على حضور القدَّاس الإلهي والاستعداد للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة. وليتكِ تشتري لابنتكِ كتابَي الخولاجي المقدس والأجبية المقدسة، لكي تتابع ابنتكِ القداس الإلهي وتشارِك في مردَّاته. وحذِّريها من الخروج من الكنيسة والانشغال عن حضور القداس الإلهي لأي عذر أو حجة​*
> *
> موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه شكرا جدا جدا جدا ليكم​*


ربنا يخليك استاذى ...الاروع مروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> بجد موضوع مثل السكر وانا استمتعت اكتير عن جد بقرأتة
> بحييك على اختيارك اخى العزيز
> ربنا يباركك


ربنا يخليك استاذى
 اشكرك لمروركم وتشجيعكم اللى مستحقهوش.


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
ابوتربو
بجد استفدت منه كتير 
مميز ومفيد


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع ممتاز
> ابوتربو
> بجد استفدت منه كتير
> مميز ومفيد


ربنا يخليكى تاسونى نيتا...
أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

